# New Tails...



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

*New Taillights...*

How do you guys like them....

I like them much better than red and orange...plus i like the red on red look...

I hope to have them on by tom.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

and they are gonna look allot better then these POS's I got on now...


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

Im not a big fan of altezzas, but if you gonna change them to those red ones....

can i buy them? =)

$100?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

if all works out you can have them for $75


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

*Red tails*

What did you use to make them all red like that. I imagine some kind of paint but what kind was it. They look really good, I wouldn't mind doing that to mine.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

no paint at all.....

Thanks to Seva (who sold me his white & red Apc Tails)
I took my old lights and took the red cover off and put them on the other...


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Cant wait to come over tomorrow....and discuss some more "ideas"


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

very nice tails selrider99... very nice


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

thanks...the orange and red wasnt working and niether was the altezza


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

andre said:


> *Cant wait to come over tomorrow....and discuss some more "ideas"  *



yeah i have a couple of ideas...for side markers and things...
we will see tom.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *if all works out you can have them for $75 *


DEAL!!! Email me

[email protected]


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Much better than those nasty Altezzas... much, much better!


----------



## perma23 (May 9, 2002)

Do you still have your stock SE lights ?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

perma23 said:


> *Do you still have your stock SE lights ? *




Thanks I really thinmk so to...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

perma23 said:


> *Do you still have your stock SE lights ? *



i wish i did


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

So originally they were the Clear/red tails and U covered the clear with red right.....good thinking...

Im going to have to just paint mine to get it all red...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

they were the clear red tails.... I then popped off the lense from the red orange tails and popped off the lense from the clear red tails... then put the red lense with the red brake light... no painting required..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

did the APC tails originally look like this:


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

^^^^yeah those must be the ones hes talking about...Its really a good idea now that I thinkabout it--but then again $3 and some paint could prob. do the trick--but it may not come out as clean....

I wonder are these still available any where?? Cuz Id do the same thing if I could--BUt I dunno I still like the SE-L look red/clear.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah thats them... I just took the red case off the stock ones and put it on those to make a good matching red tail


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I am also thinking about taking my altezza lights now and painting the inside cloud white... the part that is chrome... I think that would look real nice


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I believe you can get those tail lights at NOPI. they don't have a pic on the website, so most people buy them thinking they will look like the 99SE style. As I found out from a board member a little while ago, they are opposite to the SE tails.

I had an idea with the altezzas. What about painting the outer (clear window)candy apple red? It wouldn't look like altezzas, the light would still shine through, and you would get one smooth red lense going the entire length of the light.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *I am also thinking about taking my altezza lights now and painting the inside cloud white... the part that is chrome... I think that would look real nice *


Good Idea I was thinking of that too a while back--anything would be better than the chrome crap


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

good I will try tonight to do something with them...maybe take the case off and spray it red on the inside ...

Or maybe even a tint color...

So may options so few tails


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *I believe you can get those tail lights at NOPI. they don't have a pic on the website, so most people buy them thinking they will look like the 99SE style. As I found out from a board member a little while ago, they are opposite to the SE tails.
> 
> I had an idea with the altezzas. What about painting the outer (clear window)candy apple red? It wouldn't look like altezzas, the light would still shine through, and you would get one smooth red lense going the entire length of the light. *



2 things..

1st .. i wonder if the light will shine through the case if it were painted red..

2nd if you painted the whole tail it would cover the reflector...


now if you used a tint on the clear case that might work...but i wonder if you can use window tint to do it..?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *2 things..
> 
> 1st .. i wonder if the light will shine through the case if it were painted red..
> 
> ...


I'm sure the light would go through the candy apple red. You can also mask off the reflector(s).


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I will have to try this red paint tonight..... It might be worth it..


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Bobby the paint I sprayed the clears with is the window paint...the altezzas will shine through. I need to pull mine back apart too, but as I told you....laziness takes over. 

And only do *ONE* coat...or it will be too dark.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *
> I had an idea with the altezzas. What about painting the outer (clear window)candy apple red? It wouldn't look like altezzas, the light would still shine through, and you would get one smooth red lense going the entire length of the light. *


This is exactly what I was gonna do and U can just use a transparent like cherry red and cover the relector and it would look so much better kinda like these......

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33716&item=1875644723

ohhhhh I wonder if I can go with a smoke tint and covert the reflector.....I think that would work too--so it can go with my whole white on black theme..


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yea see I like those.... But I think you should paint the inside of the lense... Or come to think of it the outside because if you mess up the outside you can always wipe it off...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yeah, that's what I'm talking about. That would look pretty smooth.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

all i need to do now is spray the blinkers and I am done.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *all i need to do now is spray the blinkers and I am done. *


Hey!! wut did U do--we need a close up. ALL I can tell is that U smoked them-but are those stocks??


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I owe it to andre....

I took the apc clear red tails and painted them....

I guess the altezza lights would come out the same color...

give me 5 min I will post up close up


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

remember...im buying those altezzas...

im sending the money out on the 9th


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

SO wut did U use...like a smoke spray tint or is that like darker coat of red????


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

andre painted them for me...

it was a dark coat of red

the signal lense is red but i am going to make it darker...

then i will do the cebter pc the same color
came out really nice.. and even though they are red... the reflector shines white at night when the lights are on


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I forgot the name of the spray we used...its in the trunk right now...but its not the candy apple red most people use...it has a darker color when compared to the stock lens.

Your reflectors still shine white?? Hmm...mine do too...but I didn't paint my reflectors...I thought yours would have shone red instead.  I gotta see them at night.


----------

